# Avez-vous appliqué le patch de sécurité pour le noyau 2.4 ?

## DuF

Un patch est sorti hier (ou avant hier, je sais plus trop) pour corriger un problème avec ptrace, c'est mieux expliqué ici : http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0303.2/0226.html ou ici : http://lwn.net/Articles/25669/

Donc pour savoir comment ça réagi en général face à ce genre de problèmes....

Perso moi je ne l'ai pas encore fait, mais je vais le faire rapidement, du moins d'ici la fin de semaine, mais bon toute façon c'est ma machine perso desktop qui a part des conneries ne craint pas trop grand chose à part me prendre la tête à la réinstaller  :Smile: 

----------

## px

il faut juste que je trouve 5mn pour lancer la recompilation du noyau et que je trouve le courrage de rebooter ma makina  :Mad:  a moins que qqun connais un moyen de reloader le kernel a la volé : )

----------

## DuF

héhé reloadé le kernel à la volée, ça serait une bonne option à inclure ça mais bon amha ça doit pas être facile :p

----------

## vibidoo

Moi chaque fois que je patche ça me fout la merde 

Donc je préfère attendre que vous le fassiez avant moi !

 :Wink: 

----------

## Arcord

Pour ma part, j'attendrais tout simplement un nouveau noyau.

La faille n'est exploitable que par un utilisateur local si j'ai bien compris, donc sur mes PC le risque me semble bien limité.

----------

## px

si ton utilisateur a un moyen de se connecter en ssh par exemple il peut passer en root et tout te flinguer... faut pas virer a la parano non plus mais on ne sait jamais ce qui peut arriver

----------

## DuF

effectivement ça ne sert à rien d'être parano mais effectivement si un gars arrive à exploiter une faille à distance, après il peut exploiter cette faille en local pour avoir le privilège root.

----------

## Koon

De ce que j'ai compris, la patch est pour la 2.4.20, or je suis bloqué en 2.4.19-gentoo-sources par un bug de compatibilité entre mon Athlon et les sources 2.4.20 (vanilla ou gentoo-sources) que j'ai essayé (voir ce thread)

-K

----------

## arlequin

Mouarf   :Surprised: 

Moi je me suis bien pris la tête pour faire tourner au poil ma gentoo sur du nForce alors bon, chui pas motivé pour recompiler encore un kernel... et puis bon, je vais pas dire que je m'en tape... mais y a de ça   :Razz: 

 J'ai lu le pbm et dans mon cas, il n'y a que peu de chance que qqun arrive à l'exploiter. A la limite, une faille d'apache, vsftpd, samba ou autre, je dirai pas. Mais là, pas de quoi faire un fromage   :Laughing: 

En même temps, si je voulais un système vraiment fiable, je passerai sous OpenBSD   :Wink: 

----------

## vibidoo

ça me dérange pas de patcher , mais je le trouve pas le patch , il est ou ?

Je suis aller voir sur kernel.org et peoples/alan ...

je le trouve pas

----------

## DuF

tu as le patch dans les liens que j'ai mis dans mon premier post, mais faut copier le text, les patch ne sont pas téléchargeables directement.

----------

## vibidoo

c'est bien ce que je me suis dit 

donc copier le text du bas et le sauvegarder en patch*.gz 

et l'appliquer en gzip ... ?

----------

## DuF

euh pas obliger, tu le sauvegardes dans le nom que tu veux et tu fais un : patch -p0 < nom_du_patch

A vérifier tout de même, j'ai un petit doute là  :Smile: 

----------

## magnet

non je le ferai pas.

hehe j utilise un kernel 2.5 , juste pour faire le rebelle  :Smile: 

----------

## groutchopok

lol les 2.5 sont pas touché donc c cool.

serieux : mettez le patch des que possible!!!

j'ai pu essayer un exploit fonctionnant avec cette faille...ben les boules! 

et je rigoles pas   :Confused: 

----------

## magnet

oui mais ca reste du local non ? c pas la pire mort.

( fo patcher quand meme heh  :Smile:  )

----------

## groutchopok

comment ça local?

c une faille qui marche partout sur tout les serveurs ou ordi avec un noyau la possédant.

on a essayé sur différent serveurs (boite principle et cliente), du plus simple compte shell au compte plus intéréssant : ça a marché. donc on a patché le plus vite possible.

au fait : ça fait un mois et demi qu'on a patché tout ça (eh oui avant meme que cette faille soit divulguée par red hat.). mais comme je passe rarement ici desormais je n'en parle qu'aujourd'hui.

mais bon ça reste unique dasn l'histoire de nunux.  c pas krosoft qui dira le contraire avec des failles de ce genre en 10 à la douzaine  :Laughing: 

----------

## magnet

oui c local.pas remote.

autrement dit , pour utiliser la faille , tu a besoin d un compte sur ta machine.

si tu n a pas de serveur de type telnet/ssh/vnc ect ect , il fodra d abord exploiter un des services qui tourne afin d avoir acces a la machine.

ca te laisse deja de la marge, sauf bien sur si il y a des comptes de gens en qui tu a pas confiance.  :Cool: 

----------

## DuF

A partir du moment que la machine est connecté en réseau ou sur le net, l'application du patch est recommandé amha  :Smile: 

----------

